# Odin problems / going back to stock



## skeetdroid (May 28, 2012)

Hi im trying to flash stock EH09 back to my mesmerize so i can install the newest jelly bean ROM, but every time i go to flash it never gets past factoryfs.rfs, any suggestions on what to try next?


----------



## showcasemodr (Dec 31, 2011)

skeetdroid said:


> Hi im trying to flash stock EH09 back to my mesmerize so i can install the newest jelly bean ROM, but every time i go to flash it never gets past factoryfs.rfs, any suggestions on what to try next?


try ei20 and make sure you are using the .pit file with repartition checked. http://rootzwiki.com/topic/34614-odin-stock-mesmerize-and-showcase-files-multiple-carriers/


----------



## skeetdroid (May 28, 2012)

i was flashing the .tar using the phone button instead of PDA, stupid mistake. thanks for your feedback though


----------

